# Dik Levy statement



## ham4mel (Jan 17, 2006)

Does the statement I rec'd that has a -1305 R mean that I owe this amt. or is it a credit?


----------



## EJC (Jan 17, 2006)

It should be a credit.  For example, my statement had a balance forward of -1392.50R.  The levy for Jan. 1, 2006 was 1309R.  My balance is -83.50R.....a credit.


----------



## DianeV (Jan 22, 2006)

Are they supposed to be deducting any credit from the next years amount or do they plan on carrying it plus any addl. forward every year?  Does anyone know?


----------



## PrairieGirl (Mar 1, 2006)

It has been my experience that they will carry the credit forward until you ask them to use it.  My credit was enough to pay my MF one year and I simply faxed and asked them to use it to pay the MF and bank my week.  No problem.  I don't see why you couldn't request that they apply the credit towards your MF and charge you the difference.

I have always had the best luck using faxed communications rather than e-mail.

LeAnn


----------



## ira g (Mar 1, 2006)

*Credits*

We have owned at Dik for over 4 years and they have always taken off the credit balance against our MF. The problem is we always prepay next years fees which we did a few days ago. We paid 2007's fees (estimated) with an increase of about 10%. We are waiting to have our weeks banked with RCI.


----------

